# When does Mt. Hoods season end?



## uh oh a virus 2

Spring break is coming up soon for me in April, and my birthday always winds up being over it... my parents are finally considering taking the whole family out for a big ski trip somewhere good. When does the season end at Mt. Hood?


----------



## mattwhitley

hi well at hood they sell their spring pass that is effective from mid march 
so they will be open in april 

when you get back hit up the forum and let us know how the trip was


----------



## Argo

mattwhitley said:


> hi well at hood they sell their spring pass that is effective from mid march
> so they will be open in april
> 
> when you get back hit up the forum and let us know how the trip was


They close at the end of summer for about 6 weeks.... They are open almost year round


----------



## uh oh a virus 2

Snowolf said:


> I am a Mt. Hood Rat. There are three resorts on the mountain; Timberline, Meadows and Ski Bowl. Typically, Ski Bowl closes for the season in late April due to being lowest in ellevation. Mt. Hood Meadows will typically end 7 day a week operation in early May and will operate weekends typically through mid May, sometimes into the first week of June if enough people keep coming. Timberline runs it`s winter season usually until the end of May then goes to their summer season. Once that happens, the lower mountain is abandoned and you ride up on Magic Mile and Palmer all summer long. Mile is usually done by the middle of July and Palmer is the place until Labor Day when they shut down for a couple weeks for maintenance then open weekends only for fall.
> 
> If you are coming in April, you will for sure be able to ride Meadows and Timberline and most likely Ski Bowl. We have a pretty good snow pack in the southern Cascades in spite of the shitty weather the entire US has experienced this winter....:thumbsup:


=0 YOU CAN STILL RIDE IN JULY?!?! I'm moving their. Blue Mountain(the mountain that I go to in PA) officially closes in the end of March, but its slushy since the end of February and always icey. Super jealous!


----------



## Qball

March and April is probably the best time to come to Hood.


----------



## Grizz

Deepest snowpack is usually around April 1st. It's amazing how many people want to go out and destroy their gear in November and then quit in April when the riding is at it's best.


----------



## booster

any ideas of where the best/cheapest place to stay is? just need a bed and shower...since we would be on the mountain the whole day. Also, any public transport from Portland airport to Mt. Hood?


----------



## Wangta

booster said:


> any ideas of where the best/cheapest place to stay is? just need a bed and shower...since we would be on the mountain the whole day. Also, any public transport from Portland airport to Mt. Hood?


I'd like to know this too - thinking about a trip up there in early April first or second week. Snowolf- you could finally give me a lesson!


----------



## Wangta

Snowolf said:


> Not really any viable public transport to Mt. Hood from Portland. Car rental is the most practical. As for lodging and food, here is a visitor guide I put together and posted in the NW regional thread:
> 
> Mt. Hood Information


That's what i was thinking, but i just saw this bus service on the website?

PDX Park & Ride | Mount Hood Meadows Ski Resort


----------



## WasatchMan

uh oh a virus 2 said:


> =0 YOU CAN STILL RIDE IN JULY?!?! I'm moving their. Blue Mountain(the mountain that I go to in PA) officially closes in the end of March, but its slushy since the end of February and always icey. Super jealous!


Yeah man, there are a few places that are open in July, here in Utah snowbird usually closes after the 4th of july. Of course you can't compare to hood's 'year-round' riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## vwbrian

Greasebus / Portland
You can also ride the Grease Bus from Portland


----------



## Zombaco

Man, I'd really like some summer turns. How much variety in terrain is available during the summer riding? Is it mostly park riding stuff? Some of it is closed off exclusively for the camps right?


----------



## Zombaco

WOW, those look like some good conditions for summer time (almost better than this whole winter). Those Illumination chutes look like a lot of fun. How's the hike to that area from the lift, without a splitboard?

Going to the top looks like spectacular views. Not sure if have the skill to make down tho . 

I'm probably looking at a mid to late June time frame. I usually a few weeks off work around that time, but also depends on a busy spring time work period for some cash flow. What are the temps like that time of year? Best for spring time light weight outer shells? Gonna try to make it happen.


----------

